# fuente de alimentacion de pc definir su uso para varios voltajes



## ivanel93 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola a todos recientemente m trajeron un cpu viejo con varias cosas que sirven entre estas venia una fuente ya asi, pues no entiendo por que tiene un diagrama o instrucciones de cada cable, como en la imagen , pues no entendi bien como hacer uso de esta ya que, por decir quiero usar 12v como los uso de todos los cables uso el amarillo y el azul como dice o si quiero 5v uso el rojo y el blanco o como cual de todos los cables es confuso de antemano gracias.


----------



## gca (Mar 31, 2010)

Tienes que usar el color que te indica entre parentesis (es el positivo) y el NEGRO que es GND (negativo, masa, tierra, etc). O bien usar el de GND(negro) con el de -5 o -12 teniendo en cuenta el positivo en este caso es GND y negativo el -5 o -12.

Saludos


----------



## ivanel93 (Abr 1, 2010)

ok ok
pero como seria en este caso cualquiera de los cables negros por que son muchos ? o en de la mas chica o el de la terminal mas grande (la que trae mas cables) y si uso el negro como tierra , agarro cualquiera? y si quiero 12v el azul ( es el unico)  o el amarillo ( cual de todos? ) es que es algo confuso. ayuda pero si KiuKIV ya m diste una idea pero aun tengo esa duda.


----------



## gca (Abr 1, 2010)

Mira si claro podes usar cualquier negro , cualquier amarillo, cualquiera con el mismo color son lo mismo. Y si queres usar el AZUL que son -12V tenes que usarlco con el NEGRO tambien pero usando el negro como el positivo y el azul como negativo y tendrias 12V 0.8A.

Saludos


----------



## ivanel93 (Abr 1, 2010)

hey bro pues *QU*iero hacer funcionar un par de ventiladores y no funciono pues conecte el negro con negro y el rojo del ventilador con el amarillo y el azul e invertidamente m creo que es alreves y nada ! los ventiladores son de 12v a .12 a


----------



## gca (Abr 1, 2010)

Lo conectaste bien, te fijaste si la fuente o los ventiladores estan en buen estado?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 1, 2010)

Hola Ivanel.

Primero, no escribas como en un chat. La "K" es la abreviatura de "Kilo", usarla como reemplazo de letras es sólo un signo de "chatudez" del lenguaje.

Segundo, tu problema es que estás conectando mal los ventiladores. Necesitás hacer una serie. Cable rojo del primer ventilador a +12V, negro del primero empalmado con el rojo del segundo y negro del segundo a -12V.
Así tienen que andar.

Si no funciona así, probá cada uno por separado para ver si andan.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Abr 1, 2010)

el problea es que esa es una fuente atx, arrancan por software, por asi decirlo.

primero, tomate el trabajo de desarmarla, y usar el multimetro, no muerde.

segundo, para que arranque, tenes que unir el unico cable verde CON CUALQUIER NEGRO, DESARMALA Y FIJATE PORQUE TE DIGO ESTO.


----------



## ivanel93 (Abr 1, 2010)

cacho tu opcion no me sirvio , en tant a alexus si usar el multimetro .
puesto que no tengo uno, en fin pues si la desarme y que mas ? mm osease t refieres a solo unir verde con cualquier negro ? osease no pasa nada algun riesgo de corto o algo asi?


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Abr 1, 2010)

Hola
Si es una fuente ATX, para encenderla se debe puentear verde con negro y no es necesario desarmarla. Una forma de saber si está andando es porque el ventilador (de la fuente) empieza a girar. (Aunque el hecho de que el ventilador de la fuente gire, no significa que esté buena.


----------



## gca (Abr 1, 2010)

Ahora que veo bien tendrias que tener un par de cables con el swich de encendido (que no lo veo en la foto), problablemente no lo tenga por lo que dice alexus (fijate en la primera foto tenes que P.G Signal (gray) con NEGRO como dice alexus).


----------



## ivanel93 (Abr 1, 2010)

aver no ya realise lo del puente del verde con el negro y el ventilador empieza a girar, ahora no entiendo lo que dices  KiuKIV   como? ya me empieso a confundir


----------



## gca (Abr 1, 2010)

Nada solo que unas el verde y negro  .


----------



## ivanel93 (Abr 2, 2010)

ya lo hice ! y solo funciona por un momento el ventilador


----------



## alexus (Abr 2, 2010)

WEBONCITO, le dije que desarme la fuente para que se sacara el msmo la duda que tenia, que habia muchos cables iguales!!!

el puente entre verde y negro es FIJO, NO UN PULSO.


----------



## gca (Abr 2, 2010)

Ponele un interruptor entre el verde y cualquier negro, asi la podes prender y apagar a tu antojo.


----------



## ivanel93 (Abr 12, 2010)

pues ya lo hice puse el puente un cable del verde al negro y solo gira un momento el ventilador pero al intentar conectar el ventilador para provar si sirve nada ? que ago?


----------



## gca (Abr 13, 2010)

Se debe estar proteguiendo por algun corto, fijate poniendo otra carga en ves del ventilador para ver si pasa lo mismo.


----------



## alexus (Abr 13, 2010)

busca alguna carga resistiva pura.


----------



## Ergon (Abr 14, 2010)

una cosilla.... esos amperajes que tiene la fuente no son peligrosos??  esque yo estoy intentando usar una fuente ATX para alimentar mis PICs pero me da miedo los 14A que da la fuente. Haber si por un error me electrocutare en mi habitacion!!!

que pensais?? es seguro? alguna manera de limitarlo??


----------



## gca (Abr 14, 2010)

No, para que sea peligroso tiene que haber mucho voltaje y mucho amperaje.


----------



## alexus (Abr 14, 2010)

ergon, eso no quiere decir que la fuente te este mandando de continuo los 14 amperes, ese es el consumo maximo que la fuente suministra antes de entrar en modo proteccion o se queme algo.

dale tranquilo nomas!


----------



## Ergon (Abr 15, 2010)

gracias alexus, esque estoy intentando montarme una fuente para casa y tengo una vieja ATX de PC pero al leer esas caracteristicas me asuste un poco !!! mas que nada por si me quedaba frito en mi habitacion !!! jajajaja

merci


----------



## alexus (Abr 15, 2010)

vos dale tranquilo!!! yo empeze con una vieja AT.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

Este tipo de fuente (al igual que la enorme mayoría) sólo te van a cocinar si metés los dedos en la parte de alta tensión (la entrada). Ahí tenés el voltaje de la línes de tu casa.

Del otro lado no suele haber más de 20 o 30V y como uno es resistivo...
Ejercicio para la casa: Poner el multímetro en la escala de 2 o 20 Mega Ohm. Chuparse pulgar e índice de cada mano y agarrar las dos puntas de prueba, una con cada par de dedos. Mirar la lectura que entrega.

Esa es la resistencia que presentás al paso de corriente entre una mano y la otra. Supongamos que son 200k. Con los 12V que entrega la fuente serán 0,06mA (60uA). No parece mucho, ¿no? 

*REITERO*: Si metés los dedos en la zona de alta tensión *SÍ* podés quedarte frito. *Mucho* cuidado con esa parte de la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## Ergon (Abr 17, 2010)

ok, muchsimas gracias !!!


----------



## ivanel93 (Jul 17, 2010)

hey hola despues de ausentarme a causa de la escuela , pues retome de nuevo esto pues ise eso de unir verde y negro y conectar un ventilador para probar, y pues el resultado fue que el ventilador encendio solo un momento cono unos 3 segundos al igual que el de la fuente y despues nada, se apago, y la unica forma de hacer que funcione es desconectar y volver a conectar el puente verde unido al negro ? almenos se que si sirve pero ahi alguna forma de dejarlo activo? o es eso mismo que al inicio me mencionaron que es "por software"  ??


----------



## gca (Jul 17, 2010)

Al parecer es la proteccion de la fuente. Si no conectas ninguna carga uniendo los cables deja de funcionar el cooler de la fuente?. 

Saludos


----------



## ivanel93 (Jul 17, 2010)

como esta eso no entendi bien?


----------



## gca (Jul 17, 2010)

Las fuentes de PC tienen una proteccion contra "cortos circuitos", lo que te dije to es que la prendas sin el ventilador puesto (solo la duente y el cable puentiado) y ver si se apaga el ventilador de la fuente. Otra cosa es que te fijes si el ventilador que le estas poniendo anda o tiene algun corto. Si no prova enchufandole otra carga (lampara, otro ventilador. etc)


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 17, 2010)

tengo una fuente de una pc reparada ahora, no tengo pc en cual ponerla, ahora quisiera arrancarla sin la pc para ver como anda y apagarla como una computadora normal y usar los voltajes e intensidades de la fuente
osea, quiero sabar como arrancarla porque la conecto y no se como arrancarla


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 18, 2010)

no recuerdo por que pero sabia que para que siguiera encendida debia conetarse el verde al gris, no se bien por que pero si funciona y no le pasa nada, eso si, debe tener una cagrga _significativa_ presente, creo que un ventilador es muy poco


----------



## ivanel93 (Jul 20, 2010)

pues ya prove con un led y lo mismo prende un momento, y sin nada solo puenteando el verde y negro sucede lo mismo el ventilador solo gira un instante que puede ser? o que necesito?


----------



## chapin (Jul 20, 2010)

no separaste algun cable que estaba unido con otro pues yo queria hacer funcionar una fuente y habia separado unos cables que estaban puenteados en el conector y hasta que los uni nuevamente me comenzo a funcionar ,claro ademas de unir el verde con el negro


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 20, 2010)

nesesita una carga significativa, coloquen una unidad, un disco duro, o incluso un autoestreo que sin problemas lo aguanta un led es como una baba de perro para la fuente


----------



## Ergon (Ago 10, 2010)

muy buenas familia !!!

al fin tengo la fuente ATX "casi" lista. Le he puesto los conectores de banana y cada color de cables esta en uno. El tema esta en que le voy ha unir mediante un interruptor los cables verde y negro, pero segun he leido necesito una resistencia significativa. Habia pensado en una resistencia de 10 watios pero: la puedo conectar entre cual*QUI*ier cable de color y cual*QUI*ier negro?? La tengo que dejar conectada fija no??

gracias !!!


----------



## ernestogn (Ago 10, 2010)

las fuentes atx comunes y silvestres nuevas de hoy en dia ,de entre  12 y 20 dolares, arrancan sin resistencia de carga
casi todas te diria que arrancan sin carga


----------



## Robo (Ago 10, 2010)

para que de 10 watts?? lo que importa es la impedancia( si mal no recuerdo), pero no creo que tengas que hacer ese puente resistivo si vas a conectar algo a la fuente


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 10, 2010)

la resistencia es de carga, con que evites encenderla en vacio todo andara bien


----------



## Ergon (Ago 11, 2010)

muchas gracias porlas respuesta.

La fuente debe tener unos 7 - 10 años aprox.

La fuente, mientras la monto, la ire encendiendo sin conectar nada, simplemente para ver con el tester si los voltages son correctos. Me hara falta la resistencia??

gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2010)

A ver, debe de haber una forma de que quede claro:
:enfadado: *La carga es la que limita la corriente.*
Puedes tener una fuente de 5V cien trillones de kiloamperios. Si pones una carga de 5 Ohm pasan.... ¡Tachán! 1A.
Lo que pone la fuente es lo máximo que permite sin romperse.
Por otro lado todavía no conozco a ningún electrocutado a 5V, aunque ¿quien sabe?


----------



## Ergon (Ago 11, 2010)

j*****r scooter.... gracias por ayudar pero no hace falta que te pongas asi hombre !!!


----------



## tatajara (Ago 11, 2010)

yo tampoco scooter jaja
yo hace poco compre una atx y tambien puentie el verde y el negro (cualquiera de la ficha grande) y andubo saludos tatajara


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2010)

Lo siento, cuando veo que alguien cambia el verbo ver por el verbo haber se me infla la vena.


----------



## Ergon (Ago 12, 2010)

no pasa nada scooter  !!!

Bueno, ayer hice el puente del verde y el negro para arrancar la fuente por primera vez y..... ZAS !!! salto la luz de casa .

era tarde y no pude mirar nada pero demomento mi gozo en un pozo


----------

